# Pamine forte (methscopolamine)



## 18367 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi There Fellow Ibsers.I am glad to know that I am not going crazy with all my symptoms. I know the people around me think it is not as a big deal. _ Let them try to deal with it! I was recently diagnosed and still going through testing(since Dec). Ihave been taking this pamine Forte 5mg 2x a day for the last week. I am a "D" ibs chick. Does anyone take this med? I have much bloating, although I have had no D 2 days.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I take Pamine 2.5mg, not the Forte. The Forte(5mg) was too strong for me(made me loopy). Alone it does not control my D, but helps with cramping along with my other meds(Lotronex, Elavil).


----------



## 16911 (Mar 27, 2007)

I took pamine forte, it worked for the first part of the day. Then I was constipated, dry mouth, lightheadeness, panic or racing heart, pupils dilated and i have been off of it now for 2 weeks and still am having side effects so be careful.


----------

